# Mack Warranty



## lennon33x (Nov 17, 2013)

So I'm going to purchase a Canon 5D (classic) in about 2 weeks. I'm either going to purchase from KEH or Amazon. Because I'm essentially upgrading all of my gear to full frame, I want to try to make sure I can repair my stuff if necessary, and not be out a ton of money. Both places offer the Mack Warranty. Anyone have experience with them? Both Amazon and KEH are reputable (to my knowledge) but I need to CMA. 

Thoughts?


----------



## kparker8812 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you looked into Square Trade?  I have never heard of Mack, but ST is great.


----------



## lennon33x (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you have square trade? Can you get it for a used purchase?


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2013)

3rd party warranties are almost never worth the money.

They are essentially 100% profit to the seller.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 17, 2013)

I always purchase the Mack warranty with all of my new, higher end, gear. I usually get a really good deal on the warranty through Adorama.


----------



## Mackcam (Nov 25, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I always purchase the Mack warranty with all of my new, higher end, gear. I usually get a really good deal on the warranty through Adorama.



We at Mack Worldwide Warranty want to thank you for being a loyal customer and for your positive post.
Thank you,
Desiree


----------

